
Trump DOL Throws 401k Investors to the Wolves - scruple
https://www.forbes.com/sites/edwardsiedle/2020/06/13/dol-throws-401k-investors-to-the-wolves
======
OnlyOneCannolo
Ignoring this news for a moment, what's the worst that could happen to my
401k? (Not asking rhetorically). If I invest $1, could I not get that $1 back?

Does this development change the list of possible outcomes or the likelihood
of outcomes?

~~~
mikestew
_If I invest $1, could I not get that $1 back?_

Of course. You buy a very risky "investment" using your 401K, that investment
goes bust, and you get back...zero divided by zero...carry the zero...you get
back zero dollars from your initial investment of $1.

